# Practice Amps?



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

What's everyone using?

I've got two: 

-Tweed champ clone that I built. It's in a tweed Princeton cab with a Weber 10A125 speaker. I've tweeked the circuit a bit to brighten it up. Tweed champs are pretty dark by nature.

- Bad Cat Mini Cat II. She's a master volume single ended monster. 1 El84 with 2 12AX7s putting out maybe 5 watts. I've put one of my early 70s G12H30s in it. You can get some good gain at liveable volumes.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well I have a Fender Frontman, but I don't use it as a practice amp. I use it to drive a Heil Sound talk box.


For practice I use the Vox Tonelab SE and a pair of nice studio headphones.



Sounds great and doesn't bother anyone.


----------



## ClamBoy (Feb 5, 2006)

I usually don't use a practice amp. I just play unplugged. 

That being said, I'm thinking about getting a Tech21 TM10 or a Roland Microcube.


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

I have a peavy rage 158 that is crap and I don't use. I also have a marshall solidstate practise amp that I use sometimes. My main amp i use is a crate V series 50 watt tube amp. Beautiful cleans, distortion is great too. SOunds awsome with my les paul and prs cu 24


----------



## JamesPeters (Feb 2, 2006)

ClamBoy said:


> I usually don't use a practice amp. I just play unplugged.
> 
> That being said, I'm thinking about getting a Tech21 TM10 or a Roland Microcube.


You won't need to.


----------



## taken (Feb 5, 2006)

I use the Orange Crush 15R, great little amp.


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Ive really been wanting to try out those orange amps. How are they? What makes them so good?


----------



## JamesPeters (Feb 2, 2006)

imbackagain2 said:


> I have a peavy rage 158 that is crap and I don't use.


That's the one you're selling on this forum here right? Thanks for warning me.


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

That is the one. IT's crap for an experienced guitar player but a great practise/starter amp for a beginner. Everything works perfectly and IM sellin it for 50$ YA can't go wrong if your starting out and need a little amp to learn on. The tone isn't exactly the greatest especially after you have been playing for a long time. You learn to like a better sound then this little peavy can provide.


----------



## JamesPeters (Feb 2, 2006)

imbackagain2 said:


> That is the one. IT's crap for an experienced guitar player but a great practise/starter amp for a beginner.


For a small/inexpensive practise amp, I'd say it's pretty good actually. It's far better than a lot of other amps of that size. When it was first released people were buying them like hotcakes. I'm sure it still sells a lot.


----------



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

POD and some headphones or monitors works fine for me currenly. A little low wattage tube combo of some sort would be wicked someday though.  

- Sacha

ENDITOL

DIVINITY


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I use a Roland cube 60 for practise and a Crate VFX 5112 for my main rig, same as imbackagain2....nice amp.

Tarl


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

JamesPeters said:


> For a small/inexpensive practise amp, I'd say it's pretty good actually. It's far better than a lot of other amps of that size. When it was first released people were buying them like hotcakes. I'm sure it still sells a lot.



So do you think I should raise my asking price of 50$


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

For practicing at home, which is the only place I play right now, I started using a _Line 6 Guitar Port_. All I really need is a better set of headphones. I have no effect on the world around me and the world doesn't bother me. I can play along with any backing track or CD I want. I already have a Sony Vaio desktop with a half decent sound card, so it's not too bad. When I'm not practicing, I love fooling around with the virtual amps, cabs and effects - good way to learn how these things work


----------



## JamesPeters (Feb 2, 2006)

imbackagain2 said:


> So do you think I should raise my asking price of 50$


Well I'm not buying it, so asking me won't help you much.


----------



## Rob Eadgbe (Feb 5, 2006)

This:
Marshall Major 200 watts  









JK usually I use this:
Vox AC-15 TBR


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

If I'm not near my amp (reverend hellhound head, 1936 2x12) I just use the jamlab.


----------



## ClamBoy (Feb 5, 2006)

JamesPeters said:


> You won't need to.


Hehhe... well, I do want a little grab and go kind of practice amp. Not about to lug a head (no matter how elegantly designed) and cab for a bit of clam filled wankage.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

I switch back and forth between my Traynor YCV 40 and my 60's Gibson Scout amp.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

ClamBoy said:


> Hehhe... well, I do want a little grab and go kind of practice amp. Not about to lug a head (no matter how elegantly designed) and cab for a bit of clam filled wankage.


What I would like is a Peters practice amp.   5-10 watts, 10" speaker, maybe the RamRod from Eminence. Master Volume, with a gain, treble and bass controls nothing more. Heck, I'd help fund the research and take the first mutt. Anyone else in?


----------



## JamesPeters (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> What I would like is a Peters practice amp.   5-10 watts, 10" speaker, maybe the RamRod from Eminence. Master Volume, with a gain, treble and bass controls nothing more. Heck, I'd help fund the research and take the first mutt. Anyone else in?


If you mean something like an Electar Tube 10, or Epiphone Galaxy 10, I see no point in making it. It's been done, and there's no way I can compete in a lower-end price point market. I'm barely able to compete where I am as it is.

Anyway 5W-10W is not suitable for most of my designs, because of the lack of headroom alone. The higher gain designs just can't do what they're supposed to with that low headroom, the clean designs don't have enough power for most jamming situations, and the medium gain designs don't show their strengths nearly as well as they should. I'd also like to remind you that small combo amps simply don't sound right for the designs I make--they cannot not do them justice. If I've ever heard a small combo that actually sounds great, I might be more inclined to change my mind, but out of all the amps I've tried I haven't heard one yet.

Beyond that, my 20W class AB designs sound more "full" and "deep" than the 10W amps ever did, have extremely useful master volumes, and also have "low power" options which (if you really want to) will lower the headroom. My current class AB amps also allow for very useful features which the lower powered designs simply couldn't.

If you want a "Peters practise amp", look into the 20W Custom Dual Channel amps. Or perhaps even a 50W Custom Dual Channel, since it will still sound excellent at low volumes but also keep up with most "100W" amps in jamming situations. And if you don't believe me, you live in Calgary so you can come try one.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

JamesPeters said:


> If you mean something like an Electar Tube 10, or Epiphone Galaxy 10, I see no point in making it. It's been done, and there's no way I can compete in a lower-end price point market. I'm barely able to compete where I am as it is.
> 
> Anyway 5W-10W is not suitable for most of my designs, because of the lack of headroom alone. The higher gain designs just can't do what they're supposed to with that low headroom, the clean designs don't have enough power for most jamming situations, and the medium gain designs don't show their strengths nearly as well as they should. I'd also like to remind you that small combo amps simply don't sound right for the designs I make--they cannot not do them justice. If I've ever heard a small combo that actually sounds great, I might be more inclined to change my mind, but out of all the amps I've tried I haven't heard one yet.
> 
> ...


I wasn't thinking in that price point. More along the lines of $800-1000CDN. Competing with the the Nova, MiniCat and Mini Z. A little more umph though. God, I hope I never have to keep up with a 100W in a jam, that's just wrong.


----------



## JamesPeters (Feb 2, 2006)

teleman said:


> James,
> 
> I'm getting off topic here, but I was wondering if you build anything that sonically resembles a Marshall 1974X? I recently tried one of those little 18-watters and its a sweet, sweet amp. Very pricey though.


Sorry, I don't make clones. I have too much respect for the other amp companies to do that, and when "it's been done" there's no point in my doing it anyway. Just so you know, if I made something like that, it wouldn't be less expensive. Especially in a case like this where I'd have to make a combo enclosure for it, buy a speaker (which I get no deals on) and so forth.


----------



## JamesPeters (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I wasn't thinking in that price point. More along the lines of $800-1000CDN. Competing with the the Nova, MiniCat and Mini Z. A little more umph though. God, I hope I never have to keep up with a 100W in a jam, that's just wrong.


That's too low a price point for me to make any combo amp, unless I were to really cheap out and then what's the point.

As it is, I don't really like the Mini Z, MiniCat and so forth. (Not that I'm saying "they're bad amps", but follow me on this...) I don't want to have something out there that I don't feel comfortable having my name on. I fought an uphill battle as it was to discontinue the 10W designs, because people didn't believe me that the class AB designs were better. As soon as the class AB designs got around to the tonefests (instead of the 10W amps for a change), suddenly people were all "Whoa, who's this Peters Amps guy?!?!?" After that, there was a huge difference in how people saw me and my products. I'm never going back.


----------



## JamesPeters (Feb 2, 2006)

teleman said:


> Not looking for a clone. Just something in the same sonic neighborhood.
> 
> That's too bad. I'd love to find a Marshall-ish 18-watt amp for around $1,500. I may have to try building one myself.


I don't make non-master amps too, as a general guideline (not so much a strict rule). My strengths have been in making amps with good master volume controls, so I don't see any point in straying from that. As such you might think what I'd build wouldn't be close enough to sound like that amp.

$1500 CAN is too low for me to build a combo like that. I sold single-channel amps for $1700 (USD) which weren't combos.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey all, I'm new here. I recognize some of you gear mongers for _The Gear Page_

Nice to have a canadian version!

I practice with my gigging rigs...  

I have an old Yamaha TS 50 for practice. It is a mean little bugger but I don't plug into it too much. 

Hey Mr. Flowerday, did you sell your Fuchs? I was very tempted


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I still like my Line 6 Guitarport. No one bothers me and I don't bother them. In addition, I dont have to spend on $$$$$$$$ on amps and cabs and find out I dont' like them. I can focus better on eventutally on what I want to get.


----------



## asatattack (Jan 7, 2006)

Although not officially a practice amp, I use a Roland Jazz Chorus 77 as a low volume practice amp. Great for clean (obviously). My son once had a Kustom 15R which was pretty cool, reverb and distortion built in.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my girlfriend got me a vox da5 for christmas.

quite an amazing little amp for late night, bedroom playing/writing as well as rehearsals with no vocal mics.

i especially love that it has tap tempo for most of the effects.

-david
toronto


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

imbackagain2 said:


> I have a peavy rage 158 that is crap and I don't use.



...hang on to that little guy and try it in the recording studio. it is a monster!

i've used mine on a number of sessions - sounds huge, and responds like a full stack if you're standing right in front of it.


----------



## mikey_b (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah, those Peavey solid state amps are much better than people give them credit for... The Bandit and Studio Pro actually have some pretty nice tones in them overall and pack enough punch for the odd jam, while the Rage and the Blazer are great beginner amps.


----------



## mikey_b (Feb 7, 2006)

THIS JUST IN...

My new "practise amp" is on it's way... Just scored a Triple XXX for $600 US, gotta find a cabinet now! No more trying to fix this little AVT20. Cute, sounded good, but now I'm packing HALF STACK POWAHHH!


----------



## marshallman (Feb 3, 2006)

Roland microcube is the way to go for "practicing". I've had one for about a year, and the sounds you get out of this little box is amazing. Runs on batteries too, if you want to take it outside or something.

Check out this demo, click the video too :

http://www.rolandus.com/products/productdetails.aspx?ObjectId=594&ParentId=57


----------



## hfisher3380 (Mar 5, 2006)

anyone using a epiphone valve junior or fender pro jr as a practice amp? They look interesting...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

marshallman said:


> Roland microcube is the way to go for "practicing". I've had one for about a year, and the sounds you get out of this little box is amazing. Runs on batteries too, if you want to take it outside or something.
> Check out this demo, click the video too :
> http://www.rolandus.com/products/productdetails.aspx?ObjectId=594&ParentId=57


...to many, including yours truly, the tiny vox da-5 is far superior. it doesn't "fart out", and has a built-in tap tempo. for me, it is the single most inspiring piece of equipment i have ever owned. try it on the cleanest setting with the gain dimed and a touch of reverb - heavenly!

-dh


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Dave!!! Check your PM!!

CT.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I fire this little Marshall up a lot for fooling around. It has really nice sound to it. 

Lead 15, 15 Watt Micro Stack

* 15 Watts of Marshall Power
* Designed by the Valvestate team
* Twin Gain Controls for maximum preamp flexibility
* Controls for Bass, Treble, and Contour for maximum tonal flexibility
* Master Volume control
* Spring Reverb
* Headphone jack which mutes loud speakers
* CD input
* Line Out jack
* Two 1x10” cabinets – 1 angled, 1 straight
* Custom voiced speakers
* Has an incredible low end


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

This is what I've been using, my Emery Superbaby:


----------



## G.A.S. Man (May 5, 2006)

Has anyone tried a Fender G-DEC for practicing?

http://www.fender.com/products/sear...s&cat=guitaramplifiersenclosures&subcat=g-dec

Any comments?


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah, I have a GDEC. It's got a lot of nice practice features like backing tracks that you can mod with tempo, key, etc..., and the ability to download/upload patches. But with the stock speaker it sounds like crap. There are a lot tweaks and mods for these amps on various forums. As a practice tool it is great. As an amp, it's not so good.


----------



## scuffelwood (Mar 22, 2006)

*That Little Thing!!!*

O the amp!!! Man thats ginormus!


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Just wanted to comment that the Micro cube that Marshallman provided a link to on page 4 was pretty impressive sounding.
Benee Wafers


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I just use this one for everythig. 0-30 watts of great tone.


----------

